# Purchase a Routan & Help Fund Your Kid's College - Pricing Info Too!!!



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*PURCHASE VOLKSWAGEN’S ALL-NEW ROUTAN AND HELP FUND YOUR CHILD’S COLLEGE TUITION*
*Volkswagen partners with Upromise® to provide customers $1,500 when they buy or lease a Routan*
HERNDON, VA.—Volkswagen of America, Inc. announced today a partnership with Upromise, the country’s largest private source of college funding contributions, to provide $1,500 to customers who purchase or lease a new 2009 Routan for their child’s future education savings.
“We know parents are concerned about saving for their kid’s future. To help families tackle this challenge of saving for college, we’re excited that we are able to partner with Upromise,” said Tim Ellis, Vice President of Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “We’re aware that the cost of college continues to rise exponentially, far outpacing inflation, and our hope is to help our customer’s off-set that cost, while getting a great new vehicle.”
Upromise members can get $1,500 in college savings when they pre-order a Routan by August 31, 2008 and take delivery by November 30, 2008. To do so, members should log on to http://www.upromise.com/vw, print their unique Upromise VW Savings Code, and present it to their preferred Volkswagen dealer at the time the pre-order deposit is made. Anyone can join Upromise at no charge simply by visiting http://www.upromise.com. Signing up is fast, simple and completely free.
The Routan, Volkswagen’s all-new seven-passenger minivan, delivers families the best of both worlds: a vehicle that combines German sensibilities in design, fit and finish, and handling characteristics with market relevant features and outstanding value. The Routan is instantly recognizable as a member of the Volkswagen family, with its stylized front grille and exterior treatments. The interior enhancements create an environment that is visually pleasing, modern, and meticulously detailed. The high quality materials, beautiful textures and rich luxurious colors are combined with exacting tolerances and superb fit and finish. 
While pleasing and contemporary, the Routan’s interior also follows the traditional Volkswagen design philosophy that form follows function. The Routan comes with a host of functional features, including: conversation mirror, rear seat entertainment system with two nine inch screens for second and third row, touch screen navigation with 30 GB JoyBox™ Multi-Media Entertainment system, dual power sliding doors with power windows, power fold third row seating for extra storage room, and no less than thirteen cup holders.
Second row captain’s chairs offer an increased level of luxury and comfort while still providing the convenience of a traditional minivan, with over 32.7 cubic feet available behind the third row seats and a full 83 cubic feet is available behind the second row. 
The Routan will come standard with a 3.8L V6, offering 197 hp and 230 lb. ft. of torque when combined with the standard six-speed automatic transmission. A 4.0L V6 will also be available rated at 251 hp and 259 lb. ft. of torque. Routan features European tuned suspension and steering optimized for handling and improved driving dynamics. Standard all-season traction control and ESP, brings safety and security to the Routan. 
The Routan will have starting prices of $24,700 for the S Model, $29,600 for the SE Model, $33,200 for the SEL Model and $38,400 for the SEL Model equipped with a Premium Package. A distinctly designed minivan at an attractive price point will broaden the brand portfolio, while providing a roomy alternative to existing Volkswagen owners. The Routan is expected to be available at dealers in September 2008. For more information about the Routan, please visit http://www.vw.com/routan.[/B] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Purchase a Routan & Help Fund Your Kid's College - Pricing Info Too!!! (vwbugstuff)*

You would need to give me more money for my kid then 1500 to buy the VW Caravan.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Purchase a Routan & Help Fund Your Kid's College - Pricing Info Too!!! (Mehr_PSI)*

It doesn't even have a VW powerplant. Way to go Chrysler. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Purchase a Routan & Help Fund Your Kid's College - Pricing Info Too!!! (vwbugstuff)*

hunk of chrysler crap.
ill pass...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Christ almighty... $38,400 for a minivan? I don't care _what_ badge is on it, that's insane. Minivan sales are supposedly down over the past couple years, anyway, so I have severe doubts that this will be a successful vehicle. I guess it all depends on their barometer of success. If 1,500 units per year is considered a success, who knows... maybe it will be possible.


----------



## Scrutinize_04_GLI (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Purchase a Routan & Help Fund Your Kid's College - Pricing Info Too!!! (vwbugstuff)*

2 dogs and 2 kids, I need a bigger vehicle, but not this American made Chrysler, err I mean VW.
If it gets the TDI power plant then maybe, if the TDI and 4Motion then it moves to the top of my list..


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_Christ almighty... $38,400 for a minivan? I don't care _what_ badge is on it, that's insane. Minivan sales are supposedly down over the past couple years, anyway, so I have severe doubts that this will be a successful vehicle. I guess it all depends on their barometer of success. If 1,500 units per year is considered a success, who knows... maybe it will be possible.









I have an official order guide from VW in front of me(im a salesman) and the van starts at $24,700. The problem with all of you negative people is the fact that you dont realize that if the sent a real eurovan/micro bus it would be somewhere in the 50k range for pricing. Then you would rant about who the hell will buy a 50k minivan. VW wants to sell more vehicles period. This van while its not a VW through and through, but it is a easy way for VW to make profits in a market that they continue to lose money in(the USA). Those profits can be used to bring cooler cars that you guys may actually be interested in, like a gli wagon or something of that manner. 
But continue to be negative cause thats cool these days


----------



## GruvDone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
But continue to be negative cause thats cool these days









I think you're missing the point. Our collective negativity on this is by no means demonstrative of our any desire to see VW struggle with profitability in the US. It is, instead focused on our displeasure with VW cutting corners to get there.
I realize they can't necessarily bring over a Euro-model, but they could have at least put in a VW power plant... even the Mexican-made 2.5 would have been better than rebadged Chrysler.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
The problem with all of you negative people is the fact that you dont realize that if the sent a real eurovan/micro bus it would be somewhere in the 50k range for pricing. Then you would rant about who the hell will buy a 50k minivan. 

You're right, of course, that a $50k T5 would probably not sell well. But at least it would be something that no one else offered and it would be easier to rationalize it.
And there are other ways to handle this. Look at the Sprinter. Ship the unassembled van over to South Carolina and assemble them. Get around the chicken tax, and brings the van's price down closer to reasonable. For that matter, make them in Mexico, like they have in the past, and send them north. NAFTA takes care of any issues there.
But what they're doing makes no sense. How could you possibly enter a seriously declining market that has 3 major players that have the market share pretty much wrapped up, and show up with a vehicle that offers absolutely nothing everyone else already has... in fact, pretty much the same thing as one of the players.
It's simply bad business and a really dumb move. The only people I see that are even slightly interested are VW fanboys. But if they market it like the Eurovan, chances are most people won't even know it exists.
But just imagine if it had the option of a TDI and a manual gearbox. Don't you think the time is right for a minivan that gets 38mpg? If not now, I can guarantee the timing would be right very soon. And for Criminy's sake, advertise it as the only van that gets amazing mileage, has excellent safety, and offers all the other options that people want.
Az


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
I have an official order guide from VW in front of me(im a salesman) and the van starts at $24,700. The problem with all of you negative people is the fact that you dont realize that if the sent a real eurovan/micro bus it would be somewhere in the 50k range for pricing. Then you would rant about who the hell will buy a 50k minivan. VW wants to sell more vehicles period. This van while its not a VW through and through, but it is a easy way for VW to make profits in a market that they continue to lose money in(the USA). Those profits can be used to bring cooler cars that you guys may actually be interested in, like a gli wagon or something of that manner. 
But continue to be negative cause thats cool these days









Without blathering on about all that's wrong with your assumptions of my statements, I'll just say you're seriously misguided.
I, for one, won't ever utter a word of disappointment about the Microbus being shelved. Why? Because it's an incredibly impractical vehicle in today's market.
You see, I'm a realist. Read it as pessimism if it helps you to be able to post, but realize it really isn't.


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (AzBarber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzBarber* »_
But just imagine if it had the option of a TDI and a manual gearbox. Don't you think the time is right for a minivan that gets 38mpg? If not now, I can guarantee the timing would be right very soon. And for Criminy's sake, advertise it as the only van that gets amazing mileage, has excellent safety, and offers all the other options that people want.
Az

ahahahahahaha
so this manual tranny minivan would appeal to maybe 500 people nation wide and 499 reside in this forum. a HUGE percentage of the minivan driving public are women, which as you may or may not know dont want to drive a manual. 
the problem is that you think your the average buyer....you arent. sorry


----------



## Scrutinize_04_GLI (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (AzBarber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzBarber* »_
But just imagine if it had the option of a TDI and a manual gearbox. Don't you think the time is right for a minivan that gets 38mpg? If not now, I can guarantee the timing would be right very soon. And for Criminy's sake, advertise it as the only van that gets amazing mileage, has excellent safety, and offers all the other options that people want.
Az

This is what I am asking for. The Chrysler gets a combined 18 mpg. My 4 Motion Passat gets slightly better then that with my roof box. When they can get a Minivan to get a better mpg then my Passat then maybe I would consider buying one. Until then its the wagon with the roof box and the dogs get the back of the car.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
ahahahahahaha
the problem is that you think your the average buyer....you arent. sorry









I don't think I'm the average buyer. Do you understand the idea of options? My example was to provide the highest possible mpg number, and a manual helps that. In this example, which you apparently completely missed the point of, VWoA would be offering an outstanding feature that everyone does (or will very, very soon) want and no one else offers... spectacular mileage.
Even Stevie Wonder could see that this will help sales.








Put a damn automatic in it, I don't care. It has nothing to do with what I'm talking about. 

It's interesting to note that several manufacturers are already planning diesel options for 2010. VWoA would already have a leg up, some of the market share, and some customer loyalty by being innovators rather than followers.
Az


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (AzBarber)*

upromise sucks as much as a VW-badged Chrysler or Dodge. I signed up with upromise way back in 2002 and put all of my credit cards, debit cards, grocery store cards on it thinking this will be great. In 3 years (!) using these cards a lot I decided to check my balance thinking it'd be 500-1000...my balance for my kid's education.......$13.42







WTF. Ridiculous. I should have made that much every week or two. Haven't checked my current balance but it's probably under $50.








It's probably run by some identity thieves...


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Scrutinize_04_GLI)*

Put a TDI in it like the Transporter thing I drove in Europe a year or two ago and I'd buy one. 
Don't you guys love American car companies. It amazing that they can have 6 motors that are almost identical. Choose from the 3.8-6, 4.0-6, 4.2-6, 4.275-6 or the 4.0-8.








If they were in bed with Chrysler they could have taken Benz's 320cdi like in the Grand Cherokee. That would have been interesting....


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (AzBarber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzBarber* »_

Even Stevie Wonder could see that this will help sales.









Az

VW is trying save money by not crash testing or feralizing anything new before they even see how the regular one does in sales. So they bring 2 engine options and then they spend more money per unit then the price goes up. Right now they have done it right in my opinion. they will see if it sells then start offering other stuff. Going back to the Treg we have 3 engine options when one maybe 2 would suffice. The biggest problem with selling people Tregs? Price.


----------



## Echomatrix (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm 38k on a car for 1500 in college? Why not buy a Hyundai and put your kid through college with the rest of the money


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (Echomatrix)*

I have yet to hear anyone make a case for what's so bad about the Chrysler V-6s. My family's had Caravans for the past 10 years with not a lick of trouble from the engines.


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re:*

Why couldn't they bring over one of these or these or these?










_Modified by Varooom at 11:33 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (mhjett)*

And I'm sure that the Chrysler transmissions are more bulletproof than the Eurovan's......







<---tongue in cheek
As for price comparisons, the top-of-the-line Toyota Sienna is $40,500 and the top-of-the-line Honda Oddessy is $40,050. A fully loaded Chrysler Town & Country is around $41,700.
So obviously, someone is forking out the cash for the fancy vans. I think the original sticker for our 2003 Eurovan was in the $32,000 region and the only options were a sunroof and heated seats.
On a side note, if VW announced that they were going to start selling the Crafter here, would people complain about *THAT* joint venture between VW and DaimlerChrysler???


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 10:49 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_I have yet to hear anyone make a case for what's so bad about the Chrysler V-6s. My family's had Caravans for the past 10 years with not a lick of trouble from the engines. 

Agreed. Our two 3.8 liter DGCs have a combined 270,000 miles on them, and so far at least, the only maintenance either one of them has needed is oil, filters, plugs (one set each), plug wires (one set each), and serpentine belts (three on one and two on the other). Like it or not, the 3.8 liter mill has more than proven itself to be good for an easy 300,000 miles with minimal maintenance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*

About chrysler pricing. A friend of mine had $6000 knocked off the price of a loaded town and country. it had a big v-6, stowable seats and power side doors and rear lift gate. he paid $23,000 for it. i wonder if vw can compete with that.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_upromise sucks as much as a VW-badged Chrysler or Dodge. I signed up with upromise way back in 2002 and put all of my credit cards, debit cards, grocery store cards on it thinking this will be great. In 3 years (!) using these cards a lot I decided to check my balance thinking it'd be 500-1000...my balance for my kid's education.......$13.42







WTF. Ridiculous. I should have made that much every week or two. Haven't checked my current balance but it's probably under $50.








It's probably run by some identity thieves... 
That's good to know, with my first kid here now I thought about looking into upromise, sounds like I'm better off doing my own 529. As for the Routan clan, I won't be buying one, but my wife hates minivans.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_On a side note, if VW announced that they were going to start selling the Crafter here, would people complain about *THAT* joint venture between VW and DaimlerChrysler???



Apples to Wombats.
FWIW, there isn't much Daimler in the T&C, and there isn't any Chrysler in the Sprinter.
Carry on.
Az


----------



## richuf (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Scrutinize_04_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrutinize_04_GLI* »_
This is what I am asking for. The Chrysler gets a combined 18 mpg. My 4 Motion Passat gets slightly better then that with my roof box. When they can get a Minivan to get a better mpg then my Passat then maybe I would consider buying one. Until then its the wagon with the roof box and the dogs get the back of the car.

When you get a chance post up a pic of your Passat with three child seats installed.
I don't love this quasi-VW van any more than most of you, for most of the same reasons, but let's not forget what vans are mostly designed for in the US. Three child seats is the single reason why my wife gave up her Passat for a van, skipping over all SUV's during the search.
I suspect that most people in the US don't make a vehicle decision because of dogs, but I suppose I could be wrong.


----------



## Scrutinize_04_GLI (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (richuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richuf* »_
When you get a chance post up a pic of your Passat with three child seats installed.


I have 2 kids therefor 2 seats, but there would be heck to pay if I put one of my dos in the back seat with them. A Golden Retriever with a loose tongue creates havoc on long trips and thats what I am most concerned about are the monthly trips to the ADK Mtns.
My sister in law has fit 2 foward facing seats and a rear facing seat in her '99 A6 Avante, then a Booster and 2 forward facing seats. She had to get the thinest seats possible to do so (She shopped around and when she found what she wanted bought 2 of them). I can't imagine the A6 is that much wider then the Passat Wagon.
We shall see what happens if the Diesel Bunny comes out before the diesel Routan, then I will buy a new Bunny and a used MV for the long hauls.


----------



## Scrutinize_04_GLI (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
a HUGE percentage of the minivan driving public are women, which as you may or may not know dont want to drive a manual. 
the problem is that you think your the average buyer....you arent. sorry









Good thing my wife doesn't read this....Shes the one that drives the GLI on a daily basis.


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (Scrutinize_04_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrutinize_04_GLI* »_
Good thing my wife doesn't read this....Shes the one that drives the GLI on a daily basis.

exactly, women who drive manual wouldnt be caught in a MV anyway. they are wagon people for the most part. I.E. maunual passat wagon.
The great thing about these is that since they will be pretty much cost free in term of what it normally cost maybe there will be some discount available. Most of the currnt line up has very little mark up at all. these should have a sizeable amount which would be nice from a sales consultant point of view. 
FYI even if I sell a rabbit of any trim level at sticker price I cant make over the minimum $100 commision.


----------



## Doberman (Oct 2, 2001)

Unless you have more than 2 kids in car seats I don't know why anyone would opt for a van/suv instead of a Passat Wagon. My kids are 10-14 now and I make 6+ trips to sports practices with all their gear a week. I see the parents with 2 kids with gas wasting SUV's and vans hauling same amount of gear as me. I beat them from the stoplight and pass them at gas station cause I get 32 hwy and they get maybe a 1/3 less. Best part is my wagon is still fun to drive as a daily driver 2 work. Doesn't make sense to waste so much gas just so you can sit higher, double your braking distance and can't corner well enough to keep from flipping.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (AzBarber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzBarber* »_FWIW, there isn't much Daimler in the T&C, and there isn't any Chrysler in the Sprinter.

Technically not now, but there was when all three of them (Sprinter, Crafter, T&C) were developed and engineered.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*

Already incentivizing this still born van?


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmoneyg60* »_
exactly, women who drive manual wouldnt be caught in a MV anyway. they are wagon people for the most part. I.E. maunual passat wagon.


I guess my wife isn't the average driver either, but she loves our Weekender and doesn't mind driving a manual at all. In fact, her current car is the first automatic she's had since college.
Az


----------



## GREGSGTI 1.8T (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (AzBarber)*


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (GREGSGTI 1.8T)*

Please toss that salad.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (Varooom)*

Offering incentives and it's not even on the market yet.


----------



## DAFOX04 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (Deserion)*

Buy the ugliest VW ever made, and we'll say sorry by giving some money towards your child's education.


----------



## Varooom (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (DAFOX04)*

... so he'll end up smarter and not make the same mistake.


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Varooom)*

Yes I believe it's called "diluting the brand." Ask Starbucks. 
Why bother bringing over something that's a diesel-hybrid when we can release a minivan? Because it's still 1995 somewhere? 
VW execs should consider the words "Polo" and "Polo GTI" and "Lupo TDI" for a time when everyone wants to drive smaller more efficient cars even in this country. 
r


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (redline_r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redline_r* »_ VW execs should consider the words "Polo" and "Polo GTI" and "Lupo TDI" for a time when everyone wants to drive smaller more efficient cars even in this country. 

They haven't been listening for years, why start now?


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (GruvDone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvDone* »_
I think you're missing the point. Our collective negativity on this is by no means demonstrative of our any desire to see VW struggle with profitability in the US. It is, instead focused on our displeasure with VW cutting corners to get there.
I realize they can't necessarily bring over a Euro-model, but they could have at least put in a VW power plant... even the Mexican-made 2.5 would have been better than rebadged Chrysler. 

Yeah, I'm sure minivan buyers will be really concerned that the motor isn't a VW one. Heck, I bet most of them won't ever pop the hood.
As for rebadging a Chrysler, if VW released photos without telling anyone what the Routan was based off few would realize it was a Chrysler.


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (MontoyaF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MontoyaF1* »_
Yeah, I'm sure minivan buyers will be really concerned that the motor isn't a VW one. Heck, I bet most of them won't ever pop the hood.
As for rebadging a Chrysler, if VW released photos without telling anyone what the Routan was based off few would realize it was a Chrysler.

As for the engine, fair enough. 
As for the design, I beg to differ-- I think they're about as different as a Mercury (whatever the large car is) and a Ford Crown Vic, and it's about as obvious. But, people still buy the Mercury for more money...
But the crux of the issue is: in a faltering economy with ever lower car sales and higher fuel prices, why would any company with ANY sense introduce a new minivan to their lineup? Particularly one as large as and costing as much as this thing. 
-r-


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (redline_r)*

Does this mean VW dealers are going to start giving huge discounts like the American car dealships since they're now selling American cars?


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

Interesting... $24,700 is $3000+ less than the cheapest Grand Caravan with a 3.8 engine.


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (emPoWaH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emPoWaH* »_Interesting... $24,700 is $3000+ less than the cheapest Grand Caravan with a 3.8 engine.

You are not making any sense, please get out of here


----------

